# What are Biscuit and Cleo?



## Ezio (May 29, 2013)

I got these to gals from a friend that had one too many hens.

Biscuit

















Cleo








This is the best pic I could get of her. Her comb is messed up becuase she got in a fight with my RIR.


----------



## nickysanford (Feb 3, 2014)

Looks kinda like my new hampshire reds. Just my opinion.


Sent from my XT626 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Biscuit looks to be a buff orpington.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

I was going to agree with BO, but she has blue legs. Does she lay any other color by chance?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

